# Any Vinho Verde Fans Out There?



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

A co-worker turned me on to this in the beginning of the Spring saying, It's a great outdoor/BBQ wine for the summer, light, crisp and refreshing.

He wasn't kidding! I'm hooked and luckily this wine can be found in the $3 - $5 range per bottle!! I know the summer's over, but give it a try anyway...... it goes great with any white meat (chicken / pork) or seafood dinner!!

There are many different brands. I prefer the ones with the lower alcohol conent (8.5 - 10%) It makes for a drier taste.

Gatao is probably my favorite of all the brands I've tried so far, but the others are not far off in the flavor profile.

*Vinho Verde*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Braga district at the heart of the Vinho Verde DOC, which extends north into Viana Do Castelo and south into the district of PortoVinho Verde is a pétillant Portuguese wine from the Minho region in the far north of the country. The name literally means "Green Wine", referring to its youthful freshness rather than its colour - in fact about 60% is white and 40% red, with a little rosé.

About 10% of production is exported, almost all white wine. The main export markets are France, the USA and Germany, followed by Angola, Canada and the UK.

The region is characterised by many small growers. They used to send their grapes to 21 cooperative wineries, but more are now making wine themselves.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*I drink Vinho Verde all the time!!!* Great stuff. I like Aveleda brand and usually buy them in magnum (1.5 L) bottles. I prefer Vinho Verde to Preseco or most Cava as it falls more into a white wine with some sparkle.

I highly recommend trying this and make sure to look for vintage 2006, as Vinho Verde should be drunk young.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> *I drink Vinho Verde all the time!!!* Great stuff. I like Aveleda brand and usually buy them in magnum (1.5 L) bottles. I prefer Vinho Verde to Preseco or most Cava as it falls more into a white wine with some sparkle.
> 
> I highly recommend trying this and make sure to look for vintage 2006, as Vinho Verde should be drunk young.


I guess we're the only ones....... Oh well more for us!!! :al


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Ive had a few bottles this past summer.

Try Gazela- light very and crisp.

If you feel like jumping on the R train, Astor Wines has it very cheap:
http://www.astorwines.com/SearchResultsSingle.aspx?p=1&search=52424&searchtype=Contains


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I guess we're the only ones....... Oh well more for us!!! :al


I like it as well. I am of Portuguese descent and my family has this stuff on hand almost all summer.

Unfortunately, I can't drink more than a couple sips of almost all wines. I get an almost allergic reaction to almost every wine. So, as much as they taste great I cannot partake :hn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

aldukes said:


> Ive had a few bottles this past summer.
> 
> Try Gazela- light very and crisp.
> 
> ...


I used to buy everything from Astor........until I found Warehouse Liquors!!

Its around the corner from Astor!!

Warehouse Wines & Spirits
735 Broadway
New York, NY 10003

(212) 982-7770


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

My Air Force squadron has a mission going through the Azores usually at least once a month. Swordfish Cataplana and Vinho Verde is the standard every time I go. Good stuff and, as you point out, often very inexpensive. 

BillyBarue


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I used to buy everything from Astor........until I found Warehouse Liquors!!
> 
> Its around the corner from Astor!!
> 
> ...


I like the wine selection at Astor much better. Since youre in Brooklyn- if you have a car-try our Bayway right off the bridge in Elizabeth, NJ. Amazing wine selection (beer too) and much cheaper than anywhere in NY.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I used to buy everything from Astor........until I found Warehouse Liquors!!
> 
> Its around the corner from Astor!!
> 
> ...


Warehouse and Astor often have price wars. If you see something on sale at one of the places always walk over to the other. A lot of times they'll try to outdo each other's sale prices.


----------

